# affordable SS complete bikes



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

hi all- i'll get out of my lurker mode on this board for once. 

I want to get something cheap for my commute, mainly as i don't think i'd cry (as much) over a cheap SS stolen versus my beloved litespeed.

my LBS recommended the basic Langster, but i think it's a little on the high end, price wise.

and, yes, i really want it as a SS, but a flip/flop hub/freewheel is also perfectly acceptible. i'm just not a huge fan of fixed gears (yes, i've tried- i like to coast)

thanks for the input ahead of time!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

so whats the price range?

the Masi Soulville is kinda rad, IMO. My LBS carries 'em.


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> so whats the price range?
> 
> the Masi Soulville is kinda rad, IMO. My LBS carries 'em.



i'd like to keep it below $500. 

my LBS came in at lower than MSRP on the langster, but it's still more than the obvious. yes, it's the shop you know of.

thanks for chiming in.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

2cflyr said:


> i'd like to keep it below $500.


my LBS carries Masi & KHS. He'd prob make you a deal on either. KHS & Redline will be closest to your budget I think.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

newb, hit Craig's

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/1725181533.html
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/1718509570.html


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bd bike


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

2cflyr said:


> hi all- i'll get out of my lurker mode on this board for once.
> 
> I want to get something cheap for my commute, mainly as i don't think i'd cry (as much) over a cheap SS stolen versus my beloved litespeed.
> 
> ...



You looking for single speed and not fixed? As Fred said, Bikes Direct has various budget single speed/fixed offererings


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

With that budget, I'd be looking at BD for something like the Kilo TT Pro.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

I see SS bikes popping up quite a bit on craigslist for pretty cheap. I'd go used. A newish Lemond Fillmore just sold for $200. Bunch of conversions for sale at $100-$200. New Soma Rush going for $500.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Scooper said:


> With that budget, I'd be looking at BD for something like the Kilo TT Pro.



Me too. I have a Kilo TT.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

any closer to a decision?


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

What's the selling price for a Kilo TT Pro? BD shows them all sold out currently, so there's no pricing info.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

i picked up my 2009 Spec Tricross Singlecross for $450 w/o the wheelset. It would've been $500 w/ the wheelset but i already purchased a brand new set of custom wheels online.

or how about a Spec Langster?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

<img src=https://www.scotgoodhart.com/cin/haters_redux.jpg>


----------



## ktwilson (Aug 20, 2007)

The Kilo TT Pro is back in stock, $400. I ordered the Slate version last week and it's supposed to be delivered tomorrow. 

-Kevin


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The Kilo Pro doesn't come with a rear brake. 

The op wants a single speed and not fixed, I'd check out the Motobecane Messenger from BD


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

BD for Kilo TT Pro


----------



## ktwilson (Aug 20, 2007)

Just unpacked my Kilo TT Pro and it came with front and rear brakes.


----------



## MudvilleStomper (Mar 16, 2010)

single speed IRO Mark V is on sale for $449...


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

I only paid $450 for my Bianchi San Jose from JensonUSA last year. I was considering a BD Fantom Cross Uno at the time as well.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been having fun with my newly acquired Dawes SST SS/Fixie. Gears a little big if you have many hills. Good quality aluminum frame and components (includes front and rear Tektro brakes), not the lightest, but for the price... $369 shipped BD...










I switched out the handle bar, stem and saddle...


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Save up a little more $ and get a Cannondale Capo.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

David Loving said:


> Save up a little more $ and get a Cannondale Capo.


why?

Budget:
Dawes SST Al

Mid:
Langster
(in my case i got a 2009 Tricross Singlecross for same price, not sold anymore)

High: 
None, get a road bike.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> High:
> None, get a road bike.


Do you really think people ride SS because they can't afford a road bike?


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*I got a.....*

Nashbar Fixie. I haven't used it as a fixie but as a SS (flip flop hub), but after having it for 18 months and riding several century rides on it - for $300 you can't go wrong. 

I did put on wider bars and a different seat and flowered it with all kinds of stickers and it's a machine! 

It's geared high - 48x16, but it truly is a great setup for the money (IMO).


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

I recently purchased a Scattante Americano One from Performance for $299. There was a one day 15% discount, which basically offset the shipping, so it was just under $300 shipped. I slapped on some 33c Jack Brown tires for added comfort.  Since the photos, I have installed drop bars with a shorter stem as well as a 38T chainring. It's a workhorse and is a great bike for commuting.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

palu said:


> Do you really think people ride SS because they can't afford a road bike?


yea when you're looking at sub $500 complete SS bikes.

Can you really not afford a road bike?


----------

